# 1979 C & C 30 Mk1



## TJT 58 (Jul 1, 2014)

Hello Sailnet,

New member, newbie sailor, looking forward to sharing discussions, and learning from you vets out there.

Cheers


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

Hello and welcome to Sailnet, TJT! You'll find this is a great place for learning and sharing knowledge, as well as seeing some great boat and sailing pics and hearing some interesting tales.

How long have you had the boat? Those are great boats.....I almost purchased a C&C 30 back when I was looking but didn't find any here that were in decent shape.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

welcome TJT, try and get the rail in the water


----------



## Griz83 (Jun 5, 2014)

Welcome to sailnet!


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome! Join the group at cncphotoalbum.com for all things C&C!
Joel


----------



## sailcay (Jul 2, 2014)

Welcome to Sailnet, I'm a newbie also......


----------



## RicinFL (Mar 3, 2017)

Novice sailor with some experience and first time boat buyer. Looking at a 1979 C&C MK1 30 ft. Would like to hear what I should look out for, questions to ask.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

RicinFL said:


> Novice sailor with some experience and first time boat buyer. Looking at a 1979 C&C MK1 30 ft. Would like to hear what I should look out for, questions to ask.


Marine Survey 101 may give you a few ideas.


----------



## Tanski (May 28, 2015)

Soft decks are probably one of the biggest things to look for in that vintage C&C boats.
None of the through deck holes are sealed so the balsa core is exposed to water that makes it past any hardware.
Tapping with a screwdriver handle can tell you a lot in a few minutes, the sound difference between good and bad areas is easy to discern. Don't need to beat on it, just light tapping listening for a dull/dead sound compared to other areas.


----------

